# I can't believe how simple this is.



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I saw a video about making an apron and learned about a quick turn tool.
Gasp, it's so simple and a HUGE time saver. I wish I had known about these before! It looks like you could make them, but I am lazy and I ordered myself a set today.

http://www.amazon.com/Dritz-796-Qui.../ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1420759591&sr=8-1&key

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22DngINLQ-M[/ame]


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I&#8217;ve known of the existence of these things, but that is so much faster than what I normally do.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I'm thinking that these would be easy to make with pvc pipe and a dowel. Hmmm - I'll have to see if we might have those in dh's workshop for the larger size.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes Ann they look pretty simple just pipe and round the end of a dowel rod. 
I just didn't want to go outside in the cold and hunt the stuff up. LOL
Could you post a pic of yours if you make some?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I use the large milkshake straws and chopsticks. Works like a charm. At the last retreat I attended I made up sets for everyone there with instructions. Easy to make and a nice gift.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

On some of my craft projects I have used a shot gun cleaning rod to turn things inside out... Or with the oval bore patch tip, to pull a draw string or elastic through a pocket... 

If the shot gun rod is too big, I have used a 22 caliber rifle length cleaning rod for the job.... 

Good luck...


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I've had this Fastturn set for years (it used to be much cheaper!). Works great.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I spotted this Fasturn set that looks like mine. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FASTURN-FAB...604?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d54343304

I got mine several years ago. I just pulled it out this week to thread nylon cord through casings around a seat cover for a stool. I noticed the price was 24.99. I remembered thinking it was too much at the time.


----------

